# Esquireds Lams



## BassAddict (Feb 8, 2008)

Heres a little pour I did for Esquired cause I couldnt sleep..... He said no pictures they freak him out, but i couldnt resist.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 8, 2008)

I am freaked out!

But they look great! I am customer so I will give you a review as soon as I start fishing them


----------



## little anth (Feb 8, 2008)

i like the green senkos :wink:


----------



## BensalemAngler (Feb 8, 2008)

The green and black ribbon tail french fry one looks like a bass killer


----------



## Jim (Feb 8, 2008)

Yeah man! Those are great looking baits and colors!


----------



## ACarbone624 (Feb 8, 2008)

They look great!


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 8, 2008)

ohhhhhh man, whered the ant go?


----------



## ACarbone624 (Feb 8, 2008)

The Bass ate it!


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 8, 2008)

Darn....... your gonna have a hard time topping that one.....RIP mighty Ant you will be missed  lol


----------



## redbug (Feb 8, 2008)

those lam's look great.. I can't wait to get some jd baits in hand to see how they feel and work.. this time in 2 weeks I'll be on the water in south Fla hooking some monster bass

Wayne


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 8, 2008)

ill get them out to you tomorrow then to be sure u have them for FL, im just waiting on our supplies to come in today


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 11, 2008)

Bot my baits from JDBaits.com today - really nice job!

The laminate zipper worms are awesome - super soft and really neat looking.

The Chartreuse 4" sticks look deadly as well, i cannot wait to test them out this spring.

Two years ago i caught my PB bass on a Chartreuse finesse worm and I bet I can beat that with these baits this year  


Thanks JDbaits


----------



## jkbirocz (Feb 11, 2008)

Those worms look great. I like the color combo a lot. Your baits have come a long way in such a short time. Keep up the nice work.


----------

